
India Says It Has Located Chandrayaan-2 Lander on Moon’s Surface - samrohn
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/08/world/asia/india-chandrayaan-2-lander-moon.html
======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20910974](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20910974)

